# Prayingmantisqueen's Ghosties!



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 26, 2018)

Little 'It' until it has a confirmed gender and name! Thanks Mantisgirl13!


----------



## Synapze (Oct 26, 2018)

Great name! ?


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 27, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen My 6yo wants to name a Mantis 'Pennywise'. 

He'll get to someone day soon. ?

No, Lola hasn't laid any ooths yet. Feeding her like crazy tho. Might buy a Chinese ooth soon just to keep this going (contingency plan), and try that. 

Ghosts are so cute! ?


----------



## Graceface (Oct 27, 2018)

Cute tiny baby! ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 27, 2018)

That one looks like an ant (cutie)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 27, 2018)

? He is adorable! I'm glad he arrived at your house safely.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

Well... I got home today to find he had passed. But you know, that happens to all of us. I am trying to get a better set up since I want to go bigger... Mantisgirl13 I am going to copy your closet set up a little, okay? So I plan to put a space heater in there at night on medium heat so it will turn on and off during the night... I will experiment with it a bit... 

Our house is around 70-72 (I think he got cold when the heat pad turned off) and my heat pad turns off after 20 min or so because its for people. I need to get reptile heat pads that don't turn off with out a temperature gauge telling them too. So they stay on... I am also interested in the heat coil thingys that Synapze is trying out... Oh and limited budget...

What are you all's ideas? Will any of this work? I will post this in enclosure section too.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

So my closet is at 80 F now... I am going to turn down the heat a little..


----------



## Graceface (Oct 27, 2018)

I think a heater in a closet should work as long as you monitor the temp and make sure it stays within range. 

Ghosts can tolerate 65 to 85, so I don't think 70-72 would be too cold for them. It may just be the stress of shipping got to it, since it was so young.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

Possibly.

On the med-high setting it is staying pretty steady at 80 F- 82 F so it seems to be working! Yay. 

Now if my dad will just quite dramatically saying that its gonna cost an extra $40 in electric a month we will be set!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 28, 2018)

sorry for your loss...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am so sorry he died! I feel bad now. ? 

Almost all of his siblings arrived at their new homes and are thriving so idk what went wrong!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

It's totally ok! It's the thought that counts, you know.  I probably did something wrong and I just can't think of what or we could blame the mail system for an extended delivery since they were a day late..! But just know I hold no hard feelings and it won't keep me from buying from you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> It's totally ok! It's the thought that counts, you know.  I probably did something wrong and I just can't think of what or we could blame the mail system for an extended delivery since they were a day late..! But just know I hold no hard feelings and it won't keep me from buying from you!


   Ok, that makes me feel better. Thanks! I hope your other mantids are doing well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes they are! Bud is a bottomless pit! Ha ha!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol ? Most budwings are!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

Ha! True. Just discovered Giant Asians are too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

You just discovered that?!! Almost any Giant species is pretty vicious! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol ? Most budwings are!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I agree on that, when I see Cleo eating?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You just discovered that?!! Almost any Giant species is pretty vicious!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well I guess. . Since they are getting older their appetites are growing....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 31, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well I guess. . Since they are getting older their appetites are growing....


Yeah, I guess so!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

4 L3 ghosties recieved today from @Graceface happy, healthy, and active. I will post pictures when photobucket stops acting up!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cool! I definitely want to see more pictures! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes, I'd love to see them again ? Glad they arrived safe and sound


----------



## Synapze (Nov 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I will﻿﻿ ﻿post pictures when photobucket stops acting up!


I don't know what's going on with Photobucket, but I just noticed that all of my photos are now watermarked with their logo.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

Uhh... great... I hope that doesn't happen to me..! Prolly will tho. They asked me to do an update and would let me upload or anything till I did.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 3, 2018)

if you dont like the watermarks, maybe try https://postimages.org/ 

I put my pics there since I can't put my pics here anymore because of my upload space is full.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh that happens? ?

Less photos of Lola religiosa then. ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

after the update it is faster..?! And a different look and more efficient.

ghosty! male


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

ghosty Female


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghosty female


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

I only posted pictures of 3 but I have four. 2 males and 2 females.

Males potentially named by my 3 yr old brother:

Mr. Roofclimber

Mr. Jasper Hillclimber?!?

By me:

Cosmos

?

Females: ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 4, 2018)

Your ghosties are cute.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

I am going to look at names today.

Only one seemed hungry today but everyone is still fat so no worries.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 4, 2018)

They are so cute, and looking happy with you! I know you will come up with some great names for them ❤


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

@Graceface

1 male molted to L4 today!! Yay!

Thinking to call him 'Cosmos' aka Mr. Roofclimber (nickname I will call him around lil' bro). I had a 'Galaxy' male once so I really like the starry names...

Other male I might call 'Orion' or 'Comet'. And the girls may end up being 'Blitz' or 'Comet' or 'Onyx'.

?


----------



## Graceface (Nov 4, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @Graceface
> 
> 1 male molted to L4 today!! Yay!


YAY! My other Ghosts nymphs are molting, too! They are a bit more fun once they hit L4 because they are easier to see and handle



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Thinking to call him 'Cosmos' aka Mr. Roofclimber (nickname I will call him around lil' bro). I had a 'Galaxy' male once so I really like the starry names...
> 
> Other male I might call 'Orion' or 'Comet'. And the girls may end up being 'Blitz' or 'Comet' or 'Onyx'.
> 
> ?


I like starry names, too! Those all sound great ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 4, 2018)

Cool names! I actually think that the ghost in the first picture is female...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 5, 2018)

Graceface said:


> They are a bit more fun once they hit L4 because they are easier to see and handle


I am waiting for my ghosts to molt to L4 too, they are so small. always fear to loose them.



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Thinking to call him 'Cosmos' aka Mr. Roofclimber (nickname I will call him around lil' bro). I had a 'Galaxy' male once so I really like the starry names...
> 
> Other male I might call 'Orion' or 'Comet'. And the girls may end up being 'Blitz' or 'Comet' or 'Onyx'. ﻿


nice names.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably is I will look back thru emails...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 5, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Probably is I will look back thru emails...


Ok. I may have made a mistake when helping you sex them! If I did, then I apologize! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm gonna agree with @MantisGirl13 that the 1st photo looks like a female based on it's head shape. Maybe I gave you 3 females! Picture 2 could be a male, it's hard to see from that angle. It's a lot easier to see the difference at L4, lol!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 6, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. I may have made a mistake when helping you sex them! If I did, then I apologize!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I probably just forgot which pic is which one. But I am fine either way. The one that just molted to L4 is definitely a male. Named Cosmos.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 6, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I probably just forgot which pic is which one. But I am fine either way. The one that just molted to L4 is definitely a male. Named Cosmos.


   Ok. Congratz on the molt, and cool name!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 6, 2018)

Gratz on the molt.  and the name is nice. Hope my ghosties will be molting soon too.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

Well... Looks like I got my wish!

A little baby ghost 'snork'!! 

Ha ha I will post a pic when I can.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 13, 2018)

LOl gratz on your ghost "snork" I am wondering if the snork head piece change back to normal when they molt again.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen Yay!!!! I can't wait to see pictures! That is so cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like if I am looking correctly I may have 3 females to 1 male but, I cant tell exactly the "snork's" hat...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 14, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Looks like if I am looking correctly I may have 3 females to 1 male but, I cant tell exactly the "snork's" hat...


Hmm, can you post a pic of snork? then we could tell you if it is a male or a female.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 26, 2018)

My ghost count:

1 male Cosmos

3 females Estalla (star in Spanish), Comota (comet on Spanish not sure correct spelling right now), Chinca


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 26, 2018)

Cometa


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 27, 2018)

Cool names, @Prayingmantisqueen! I am pretty sure it is "Estralla", btw. I used to have a thistle named that!

- MantsGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 27, 2018)

Estrella - star

Estrallar - dash


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Yah those are right. I was in a hurry and spelled wrong.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 27, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> My ghost count:
> 
> 1 male Cosmos
> 
> 3 females Estalla (star in Spanish), Comota (comet on Spanish not sure correct spelling right now), Chinca


Great names! I wouldn't use "Chinca" since it sounds very similar to the Spanish version of the F word. Just switch the second c with a g and your mantis is now a cuss word. So wouldn't do that haha.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 27, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Yah those are right. I was in a hurry and spelled wrong.


Nací en Santiago, Chile. No aprendí inglés hasta los 5 años.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Nací en Santiago, Chile. No aprendí inglés hasta los 5 años.


Awww... I dont know spanish but thought names where cute!

For English speakers he said:

I was born in Santiago, Chile. I did not learn English until I was 5 years.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 27, 2018)

Those are sweet names, @Prayingmantisqueen!


----------



## Graceface (Nov 27, 2018)

Cute names! Let's see some pictures  My "snork" male molted to L5 and kept his bent crown. I'll have to get some pictures


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool, that he still have a "snork"


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 28, 2018)

@Graceface I am glad he is still a snork!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 29, 2018)

I will post some pictures soon. PhotoBucket is kinda slow sometimes so it is a big hassle..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 29, 2018)

I think Snork is female if I see her headpiece. It looks like that of Spooky. I like the "snork"


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

She is a beautiful girl. @Prayingmantisqueen!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

That is actually not the snork one...

This is..

China the Snork.... she is female because she doesn't look anything like Cosmos and he is male.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Estralla is my favorite ghostie... I give my faves the prettiest names I guess..


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

My mantid art


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> That is actually not the snork one...
> 
> This is..
> 
> ...


She is beautiful! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

And fat!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> And fat!


Yes she is!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

No more house flies till next week!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 1, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> No more house flies till next week!


For sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 1, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> China the Snork.... she is female because she doesn't look anything like Cosmos and he is male.
> 
> View attachment 11762


Ah, here you see the snork clearly. It makes her cuter


----------



## Graceface (Dec 1, 2018)

Cute! Love her snork


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep!


----------

